

My Not So Great Visit to the Apple Store - wmat
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/08/my-not-so-great-visit-to-the-apple-store/

======
shahoo
This isn't a problem with Apple (although it reflects on them) this is a
problem with a specific store manager.

I'm not an Apple fanboy, in fact my background is very similar to the author's
- but overall the Apple store service is superior to any other retail
experience I've had.

